# Bozita Cat food question please clarify



## nicolanicola

Right I've been reading up on wet cat food and found that the cheapest and best quality one is Bozita. Lots of people recommend it as a good quality food. Yet when I look at the nutritional info it says protein 9% and the actual meat content is only around 7%, see here for the link.


----------



## hobbs2004

nicolanicola said:


> Right I've been reading up on wet cat food and found that the cheapest and best quality one is Bozita. Lots of people recommend it as a good quality food. Yet when I look at the nutritional info it says protein 9% and the actual meat content is only around 7%, see here for the link.


No, the "meat" content is higher than 4%. Manufacturers are by law required to state the minimum amount of flavour meat on their labels, which happens to be 4%. That is why you see that figure on a lot of cat food labels.

The tetrapaks in jelly/gravy contains about 50% meaty chunks (with about 93% of "meat" in the chunks); the rest is jelly or gravy. The meat content of the pate tetrapaks (no longer available on zooplus I believe) and the tins is higher.

Personally, I no longer rate the Bozita chunks in jelly/gravy highly. However, the tins aren't bad. I wouldn't disregard Grau from the zooplus offering. I would, however, probably ignore their new feeding guideline and see whether the old guideline of 200g for a 4kg cat is sufficient.

As a by-the-by; there is no one-to-one relationship between the meat content of a food and the protein content. Also, the protein content of a food can be upped by other ingredients.

Hope that helps


----------



## nicolanicola

hobbs2004 said:


> No, the "meat" content is higher than 4%. Manufacturers are by law required to state the minimum amount of flavour meat on their labels, which happens to be 4%. That is why you see that figure on a lot of cat food labels.
> 
> The tetrapaks in jelly/gravy contains about 50% meaty chunks (with about 93% of "meat" in the chunks); the rest is jelly or gravy. The meat content of the pate tetrapaks (no longer available on zooplus I believe) and the tins is higher.
> 
> Personally, I no longer rate the Bozita chunks in jelly/gravy highly. However, the tins aren't bad. I wouldn't disregard Grau from the zooplus offering. I would, however, probably ignore their new feeding guideline and see whether the old guideline of 200g for a 4kg cat is sufficient.
> 
> As a by-the-by; there is no one-to-one relationship between the meat content of a food and the protein content. Also, the protein content of a food can be upped by other ingredients.
> 
> Hope that helps


Ok thanks for your reply. I think I'll stick to the supermarkets Hilife. It's not too expensive and seems to be of a good quality.


----------



## hobbs2004

nicolanicola said:


> Ok thanks for your reply. I think I'll stick to the supermarkets Hilife. It's not too expensive and seems to be of a good quality.


Two unsolicited thoughts 

1) ideally you should feed more than just one brand of cat food for three main reasons: avoid food boredom, avoid potential nutritional deficiencies and you aren't stuck if the manufacturer discontinues the food or changes the recipe and it isn't to your cat's liking any more

2) Hilife IS expensive imo for what it is. So the RRP is £0.50 or so for a pouch. According to Hilife you need to feed about 3-4 pouches; so you spend about £1.50 or £2 at worst.


----------



## spid

I would whole heartedly recommend Bozita pates, and Grau etc from Zooplus - so much cheaper than feeding the stuff from the supermarket - Hilife is okay but some of it is only complimentary so will not give your cat everything it needs to keep healthy so make sure you get the right one. Also it is a very good idea to rotate food brands and flavours so that should you struggle to find a brand one time you are able to fall back on another.


----------



## nicolanicola

spid said:


> I would whole heartedly recommend Bozita pates, and Grau etc from Zooplus - so much cheaper than feeding the stuff from the supermarket - Hilife is okay but some of it is only complimentary so will not give your cat everything it needs to keep healthy so make sure you get the right one. Also it is a very good idea to rotate food brands and flavours so that should you struggle to find a brand one time you are able to fall back on another.


Which version of Grau would you recommend? There's quite a few on zoo plus.


----------



## nicolanicola

hobbs2004 said:


> No, the "meat" content is higher than 4%. Manufacturers are by law required to state the minimum amount of flavour meat on their labels, which happens to be 4%. That is why you see that figure on a lot of cat food labels.
> 
> The tetrapaks in jelly/gravy contains about 50% meaty chunks (with about 93% of "meat" in the chunks); the rest is jelly or gravy. The meat content of the pate tetrapaks (no longer available on zooplus I believe) and the tins is higher.
> 
> Personally, I no longer rate the Bozita chunks in jelly/gravy highly. However, the tins aren't bad. I wouldn't disregard Grau from the zooplus offering. I would, however, probably ignore their new feeding guideline and see whether the old guideline of 200g for a 4kg cat is sufficient.
> 
> As a by-the-by; there is no one-to-one relationship between the meat content of a food and the protein content. Also, the protein content of a food can be upped by other ingredients.
> 
> Hope that helps


A question about this. Some of the cat foods say they contain a minimum of 72% lamb or chicken or whatever e.g. Grau but the Bozita just says >7%. Surely if it was significantly greater than that it'd say?


----------



## spid

nicolanicola said:


> A question about this. Some of the cat foods say they contain a minimum of 72% lamb or chicken or whatever e.g. Grau but the Bozita just says >7%. Surely if it was significantly greater than that it'd say?


If you go onto the Bozita website it does. http://www.bozita.com/en/ For Grau I bought the 800g ones this time- it varies each time though as I don't want them to get 'used' to one particular flavour or brand. the 4 or 7% is the flavour so for reindeer pate that's the minimum amount of the reindeer but the rest about 90% is made up of other flavours - chicken etc.

If you don't want to feed it, cos you don't trust it, then don't - it's not an issue.


----------



## nicolanicola

spid said:


> If you go onto the Bozita website it does. I bought the 800g ones this time- it varies each time though as I don't want them to get 'used' to one particular flavour or brand. the 4 or 7% is the flavour so for reindeer pate that's the minimum amount of the reindeer but the rest about 90% is made up of other flavours - chicken etc.
> 
> *If you don't want to feed it, cos you don't trust it, then don't - it's not an issue*.


Yes but it is the cheapest of them supposed good quality foods. When you say the pâté which is the pate on the zooplus site?


----------



## anotheruser

Have you taken a look at the Kitty Cat Food Watch from February?
It's a price comparison of popular brands, although it has changed slightly as prices have changed. Still a good general guide though.

In answer to your question, the Pate versions (Turkey and Reindeer I believe) are no longer available from ZooPlus  I don't think we ever found out why they stopped selling them.

I was feeding my two exclusively on Animonda Carney until a couple of months ago where I bought about 6 different brands: Macs, Grau, Botiza, Smilla among others. I'll most likely be settling them on Botiza tins with the occasional Grau (although I don't get on with the 800g tins).

The easiest way to order is just buy one of every flavour.

For Botiza tins, I plan on purchasing one (set of 12 tins) of every flavour (48 tins in total), then obviously rotate each one. Although saying that, I have just noticed they do bigger 24-tin packs. This would make it cheaper again.
I'll also look to buy the 64 tetra packs to give a bit of variety.

It's expensive as an up front cost (in total for the Botiza it'll be £152.50) but then I will be getting 160 days worth of food making it just £0.95 per day to feed my two cats. I'll also get 10% off through various discounts and the zooPlus points on top of that.


----------



## spid

nicolanicola said:


> Yes but it is the cheapest of them supposed good quality foods. When you say the pâté which is the pate on the zooplus site?


The pate now only comes in the tins - zooplus don't stock the pate tetra packs any more (boo hoo) - the tins are a bit denser in constituency and I find adding some warm water to them makes them more palatable for my fussy eaters. I buy in bulk so tend to buy a batch of every flavour and then line it all up on my surfaces i the order I want it eaten (mixing in the other brands too)


----------



## Tracey R

hobbs2004 said:


> No, the "meat" content is higher than 4%. Manufacturers are by law required to state the minimum amount of flavour meat on their labels, which happens to be 4%. That is why you see that figure on a lot of cat food labels.
> 
> The tetrapaks in jelly/gravy contains about 50% meaty chunks (with about 93% of "meat" in the chunks); the rest is jelly or gravy. The meat content of the pate tetrapaks (no longer available on zooplus I believe) and the tins is higher.
> 
> Personally, I no longer rate the Bozita chunks in jelly/gravy highly. However, the tins aren't bad. I wouldn't disregard Grau from the zooplus offering. I would, however, probably ignore their new feeding guideline and see whether the old guideline of 200g for a 4kg cat is sufficient.
> 
> As a by-the-by; there is no one-to-one relationship between the meat content of a food and the protein content. Also, the protein content of a food can be upped by other ingredients.
> 
> Hope that helps


Hi Hobbs - and all members here. Hope this is displaying correctly!! (New user) Iv'e been following the site for a while and kept track on your database for quality cat food ect, with ratio/meat content ect - great info there and guided me to make sensible decisions, however, I'm intrigued to know why Bozita (Jelly) have gone down in your personal rating? Was just looking at trying the brand...

I used one of the german websites as per another topic on this site and ordered a few Mac, Tiger and another I can't remember for the life of me! Unfortunately they didn't go down too well with my cats :-( So this was the reason I looked at Bozita, but now I'm not too sure?

For a bit more info, my cats (2 bothers and their sister) are a 'no, no' to grains, had all sorts of problems with all three of the little darlings (hmph!) I have had to go back to the dreaded 'FELIX' pouches as this is the only food they all willingly eat with no problems (more fool me eh?) but I wont stop until I find (at least) a happy medium!...Iv'e tried pate - nope - shredded chunks - nope. Even with a few tricks to entice them!! Natures menu (found it to contain sugars!) even so, they didn't rate it, so just as I was about to try the alternative, BOOM!1 lol, I'm not saying you would totally govern my choices but I like to be aware of what rubbish is being pumped into these foods!! (says me, who's cats have been stuck with felix for 3 weeks!! ARGGGHH)

Any info appreciated :wink5::wink5:


----------

